# Please join me in the draft Joe Biden for president campaign!



## Ralphy1 (Aug 24, 2015)

He would be the only candidate that makes sense to me.  He has a wealth of experience, was vetted to be the the VP, and is affable.  We need to push him into the race and he seems to be leaning towards it.  Just go to Draft Biden.com and sign up like I did...


----------



## Lara (Aug 24, 2015)

No worries, he's almost in, and will probably be our next President. He's just waiting to make sure Hillary is not going to run because he doesn't want to ruin her chance at Presidency. But I think it's obvious that Hillary is over. It's too bad because I may have voted for Hillary (although there's one thing she's for that I'm strongly against)...but she's lied more than once. She was under subpoena when she lied about her emails and that's called "obstruction of justice". She knowingly lied about Bengazi to the American people. Two mistakes that will follow her to her grave. Sad, because she's a good candidate otherwise.


----------



## QuickSilver (Aug 24, 2015)

nonsense


----------



## Ralphy1 (Aug 24, 2015)

Don't be bitter, reconsider.  Hillary is not liked and Bernie is too far left...


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 24, 2015)

Joe is Biden his time!


----------



## Lara (Aug 24, 2015)

^  hahaha, I don't know how you always manage to come up with these puns…you're the master


----------



## QuickSilver (Aug 24, 2015)

Yes Ralphy....  a real Master----Baiter



disclaimer... before the "naughty" police comment... I mean ralphy is a master at baiting people for response... and it is a joke..


----------



## Ralphy1 (Aug 24, 2015)

Nasty, very nasty.  I do believe he is a good, viable candidate, and the best that the Dems have to offer by a long shot.  Also, I am putting my money where my mouth is and donating to his campaign...


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 24, 2015)

Hey QS you stole my word! (kinda!)


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 24, 2015)

Donating Ralphy? How far does a dollar go these days?nthego:


----------



## QuickSilver (Aug 24, 2015)

I personally don't think he will run.. but the fact remains.. he has wanted to be president for most of his career...  this could be his last shot at it..  Don't believe he will beat Clinton though.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Aug 24, 2015)

Get with the program and stop thinking about Clinton.  Biden is the best bet the country has and that it is why I mentioned his draft campaign so that others might join it.  Another Clinton or Bush presidency is just too much for this old patzer, a therapisst would be needed...


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 24, 2015)

Ralphy,what is a patzer?


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 24, 2015)

I agree on Joe Biden.  I do not like Hillary Clinton -- and I don't like the presidential dynasty thing, as in Clintons and Bushes, either.  I would vote for Hillary Clinton if I had to, but would not be pleased about it.


----------



## QuickSilver (Aug 24, 2015)

I also will vote for whomever becomes the Democratic nominee.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 24, 2015)

I am curious, what is the current  popular consensus around probable Republican nominee, and why? I am having difficulty sifting through the extremist conservative cant.


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 24, 2015)

I vote for my own security and necessary social programs, accordingly....any Democrat against any Republican.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Aug 24, 2015)

Hate to say it but this old Patzer (a weak chess player) won't bother making the effort to go to the polls for anyone else...


----------



## QuickSilver (Aug 24, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Hate to say it but this old Patzer (a weak chess player) won't bother making the effort to go to the polls for anyone else...




And here I thought you loved Linc.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Aug 24, 2015)

Who?


----------



## Davey Jones (Aug 24, 2015)

*I thought everybody that was complaining the way Washington works and that it was time for a change....

looks like same ole...same ole to me.  and NO I'm not a Trump backer, he's just a clown with funny hair.*


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 24, 2015)

Who are the people who know everything?


----------



## Davey Jones (Aug 24, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Who are the people who know everything?




That's usually the voters the put Obama in the White House 2 times.


----------



## QuickSilver (Aug 24, 2015)

Davey Jones said:


> That's usually the voters the put Obama in the White House 2 times.




Lucky for our country that we did...


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 24, 2015)

I thought they were the ones who put  bush (the decider) in the White house two times.


----------



## WhatInThe (Aug 24, 2015)

It's called find a subtle way to dump Hillary if her campaign doesn't die a natural death.


----------



## QuickSilver (Aug 24, 2015)

Hillary isn't going anywhere..


----------



## rt3 (Aug 24, 2015)

I really really hope they pull Joe out and dust him off. The worst that could happen would be for Bloomberg, a billionaire, successful business man, successful politician to decide he wasn't to old.


----------



## QuickSilver (Aug 24, 2015)

rt3 said:


> I really really hope they pull Joe out and dust him off. The worst that could happen would be for Bloomberg, a billionaire, successful business man, successful politician to decide he wasn't to old.



What's the difference between Bloomberg and Trump?  other than the letter after their name...


----------



## WhatInThe (Aug 24, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> What's the difference between Bloomberg and Trump?  other than the letter after their name...



Bloomberg is more moderate all around. Trump is a fiscal and foreign policy conservative but a domestic/social liberal in many cases.


----------



## QuickSilver (Aug 24, 2015)

The thing about candidates.... either party..  They can spout all they want about foreign policy.. but they are all essentially talking out of their butts...  None of them except for Clinton has had the clearance for the real understanding of the diplomacy and ramifications of actions.   Candidates are not "Briefed" on the actual situations until they win their party's nomination..   Many feel quite differently about their positions once they know the score..  and what is really going on and why.  Trump... if he is as smart as everyone claims he is may feel very differently if he wins the nomination.


----------



## NancyNGA (Aug 24, 2015)

Not that I favor him over Clinton, but Biden would come pretty darn close to Clinton in understanding foreign policy.  He's been VP for 8 years, and Foreign Relations Co member of the Senate before that.  Just saying...  Since this thread was originally about Biden.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Aug 25, 2015)

Looks like he got the run sign from Obama yesterday!


----------



## QuickSilver (Aug 25, 2015)

It appears that way doesn't it...


----------



## Ralphy1 (Aug 25, 2015)

Yup, and pundits are saying that Biden would be a great foil to Trump should he get the nomination or any other Republican.  Also, all of Obama's fundraiser's haven't supported Hillary to date and Biden will be meeting with some of them soon...


----------



## QuickSilver (Aug 25, 2015)

The only thing that makes me VERY skeptical is that as you say... the Pundits AND the GOP are all for Biden jumping in..   That means they are not afraid of him the way they are of Clinton... It gives me pause..   Biden has been known to "open mouth and insert foot" more times than I can count.   I'm still behind Hillary.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Aug 25, 2015)

But that is what people like about Biden, he is not scripted, and neither is Trump, and that is why they are charging ahead.  Better change horses now as Hillary could be history soon.  At least Biden can bring a smile to my face, not Hillary.  Further, his credentials for the office are impeccable...


----------



## QuickSilver (Aug 25, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> But that is what people like about Biden, he is not scripted, and neither is Trump, and that is why they are charging ahead.  Better change horses now as Hillary could be history soon.  At least Biden can bring a smile to my face, not Hillary.  Further, his credentials for the office are impeccable...



Again...  Hillary is not going away... despite the hopes and prayers and relentless campaign to smear her.


----------



## QuickSilver (Aug 25, 2015)

By the way.... if you don't believe the Email "scandal" is only a political stunt I really don't know what to tell you.

http://www.dailykos.com/story/2014/...w-the-Bush-White-House-lost-22-million-emails#

The fact the the GOP is so damned afraid of Clinton that they are continuing on with this onslaught makes me support her even more..


----------



## Ralphy1 (Aug 25, 2015)

No, she will probably go down swinging, but I am putting my money on that she will go down...


----------



## Lara (Aug 25, 2015)

Yesterday, Obama publicly announce his blessing for Biden to run for presidency as Hillary's issues "are snowballing" even though she has not backed out yet. Funding coming in for her campaign is very low (51 compared to Obamas 765 when he ran). Biden shook his hand and dropped the "F" bomb….but the news commentators never even mentioned it except in the caption…it would make headlines if Trump did. This is the CBS news report:

http://www.cbsnews.com/news/with-obamas-blessing-biden-may-mull-white-house-run/

I personally think the CBS news report slipped that F-bomb in from a previous f-bomb in the past…but they didn't say that in the clip.


----------



## Jackie22 (Aug 25, 2015)

..you are correct...again, QS..


Join DateJun 2013LocationNortheast TexasPosts2,047​

*Clinton Email Scandal Falls Apart As State Dept. Says There Was No Policy Against Private Email*

By: Jason Easley 
Monday, August, 24th, 2015, 2:27 pm 

The Republican Hillary Clinton email scandal is falling apart as the State Department confirmed that there was no policy against Clinton using private email. 

On CNN’s New Day, State Department spokesman John Kirby said, “We have said in the past, Chris that there was no policy prohibiting the use of a private email account here at the State Department, and that is still a fact. Now, obviously, we have policies in place now that highly discourage that, and you are supposed to use your government account so that there is a constant, permanent record of it, but at the time she was not violating policy….I can tell you that there was no prohibition for her use of this, and we’ve since changed the policy to discourage that greatly, and in fact, the policy is that you have to use your government account for business.” 

Kirby added that he didn’t believe that the policy changed while she was Secretary of State, which means that Hillary Clinton was doing nothing wrong when she used private email. 

In a recent interview, also on CNN, Rep. Darrell Issa (R-CA) admitted that the numberof emails that Republicans claim were classified information in Hillary Clinton’s email account was not accurate due to retroactive classification. 

The great email scandal that Republicans hoped would destroy Hillary Clinton’s candidacy is heading down the same path as “IRS scandal,” the “Benghazi scandal,” and President Obama’s birth certificate. 

more 
http://www.politicususa.com/2015/08/...ate-email.html


​


----------



## Ralphy1 (Aug 25, 2015)

Keep on hoping that it is all politics but it ain't going away, and Biden has better favorability ratings.  In short, Biden is rising and Clinton is falling...


----------



## Lara (Aug 25, 2015)

Obama wouldn't have publicly blessed Biden's entering of the race for President yesterday if he wasn't sure that Hillary wasn't going to cut it. It's not an endorsement yet but close enough. Were they suggesting that Senator Warren is going to be his running mate? No, that can't be.
CBS News:
http://www.cbsnews.com/news/with-oba...ite-house-run/


----------



## Ralphy1 (Aug 25, 2015)

Lara, you are absolutely right!


----------



## QuickSilver (Aug 25, 2015)

Not at all..   Obama is trying to be unbiased the way I see it.   He DID pick Biden for his running mate TWICE... and He picked Clinton for Secretary of State.  This is just more BS spin from the media... trying to make a story out of nothing of real substance...


----------



## Shirley (Aug 25, 2015)

Biden and Warren would be a tough ticket to beat.


----------



## QuickSilver (Aug 25, 2015)

Which begs the question.. WHY would Warren give up her Senate seat to run for VP..?   She is poised to rise to a leadership position and would be more affective in advancing her ideology from that position than from a VP spot.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Aug 25, 2015)

My suspinicion is that Biden was looking for her support, not to be VP.  I further suspect that he would choose a VP from a large western state or a southern one, if you know what I mean...


----------



## Lara (Aug 25, 2015)

Well, Warren would add "minority status" to the ticket since she's a female and claims to have Cherokee ancestry 
(a claim thoroughly debunked by Breitbart and a noted Cherokee genealogist…uh oh…already a lie maybe?)


----------



## QuickSilver (Aug 25, 2015)

http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs...0b7f568-08a5-11e2-a10c-fa5a255a9258_blog.html


My husband is 1/4th Cherokee.. as his maternal grandmother claimed to be 100%... However, he has no proof either as he has never had tribe affiliation.   We have a tiny faded picture of his grandmother dressed in Indian clothing... but that's about it.   No other way to prove it.  This is not unusual..  I think the article states warren claiming 1/32nd and only through family stories..  Just another smearing the Right is famous for..


also... she NEVER claimed minority status for admission to college.. 

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/05/10/elizabeth-warren-minority-status_n_1508060.html


----------



## Lara (Aug 25, 2015)

Biden met with Senator Warren on Saturday but no details were disclosed. There is much speculation though.


----------



## Jackie22 (Aug 25, 2015)

If I recall correctly, Secretary Clinton met with Senator Warren too.


----------



## QuickSilver (Aug 25, 2015)

Jackie22 said:


> If I recall correctly, Secretary Clinton met with Senator Warren too.



That would be understandable.. she is a powerful voice.. I would think all Democratic candidates would want to be sure they were in sync.


----------



## Lara (Aug 25, 2015)

Jackie22 said:


> If I recall correctly, Secretary Clinton met with Senator Warren too.


Yes she did, Jackie


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 25, 2015)

Lara said:


> Yesterday, Obama publicly announce his blessing for Biden to run for presidency as Hillary's issues "are snowballing" even though she has not backed out yet. Funding coming in for her campaign is very low (51 compared to Obamas 765 when he ran). Biden shook his hand and dropped the "F" bomb….but the news commentators never even mentioned it except in the caption…it would make headlines if Trump did. This is the CBS news report:
> 
> http://www.cbsnews.com/news/with-obamas-blessing-biden-may-mull-white-house-run/
> 
> I personally think the CBS news report slipped that F-bomb in from a previous f-bomb in the past…but they didn't say that in the clip.


It WAS heavily covered years ago when  it first happened. Keep digging.


----------



## QuickSilver (Aug 25, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> It WAS heavily covered years ago when  it first happened. Keep digging.



It was on the news constantly if I recall it was when the ACA was signed into law and Biden whispered to Obama that "This is a big "F-ing deal"   It played over and over and over..   Funny how selective memories can be...


----------



## Lara (Aug 25, 2015)

Jackie, Hillary met with Senator Warren last February. I think things might be shifting here of late.

Jim, I usually avoid you but I will say this time...you must not have read my last line of post #41. Keep digging.


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 25, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> It was on the news constantly if I recall it was when the ACA was signed into law and Biden whispered to Obama that "This is a big "F-ing deal"   It played over and over and over..   Funny how selective memories can be...



Yeah, I thought everyone had seen that.  It caused more people to see Biden as more human than some of the plastic hypocrites.


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 25, 2015)

Lara said:


> Jackie, Hillary met with Senator Warren last February. I think things might be shifting here of late.
> 
> Jim, I usually avoid you but I will say this time...you must not have read my last line of post #41. Keep digging.



I saw the weak attempt at a disclaimer Lara.


----------



## Jackie22 (Aug 25, 2015)

Lara said:


> Jackie, Hillary met with Senator Warren last February. I think things might be shifting here of late.
> 
> Jim, I usually avoid you but I will say this time...you must not have read my last line of post #41. Keep digging.



My point is that Senator Warren is very well thought of with Democrats and therefore she is an important person for ANY Democratic candidate to consult with, as QS has already stated in post #54.


----------



## Jackie22 (Aug 25, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Yeah, I thought everyone had seen that.  It caused more people to see Biden as more human than some of the plastic hypocrites.



I agree, VP Biden relates well, one thing about it, Democrats are blessed with three very popular candidates, I would be happy with any of the three.


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 25, 2015)

Jackie22 said:


> I agree, VP Biden relates well, one thing about it, Democrats are blessed with three very popular candidates, I would be happy with any of the three.



I agree when things become clear I believe the Democrat message will resonate well.


----------



## QuickSilver (Aug 25, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> I agree when things become clear I believe the Democrat message will resonate well.



I too will have no problem voting for any of the three of them..  All very strong... all very much in line with my personal ideology..


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 25, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I too will have no problem voting for any of the three of them..  All very strong... all very much in line with my personal ideology..



Also, all three NOT republicans supporting more for the wealthy and even less for us in the majority.


----------



## Lara (Aug 25, 2015)

Jackie22 said:


> My point is that Senator Warren is very well thought of with Democrats and therefore she is an important person for ANY Democratic candidate to consult with...


Yes, I understood your point and it is very true indeed. I might end up voting for them. Too early to tell.


----------



## QuickSilver (Aug 25, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Also, all three NOT republicans supporting more for the wealthy and even less for us in the majority.



I do think that Clinton and Biden would have more of a chance though.. as Sanders is a self described Democratic Socialist... and you know what that word "socialist" does to folks...  lol!!


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 25, 2015)

I have to protect my SS and medicare.  I have watched as republicans have tried to eviscerate them time after time and they only thing preventing it was democrats.  We have a republican majority in congress, a majority on Supreme Court and MUST at least have the presidency veto power or we will be seeing losses.


----------



## QuickSilver (Aug 25, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> I have to protect my SS and medicare.  I have watched as republicans have tried to eviscerate them time after time and they only thing preventing it was democrats.  We have a republican majority in congress, a majority on Supreme Court and MUST at least have the presidency veto power or we will be seeing losses.



That's for sure Jim... and the filibuster can only do so much..    Glad to see the Dems are making use of it though.


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 25, 2015)

Any senior who is  dependent upon SS or Medicare, or both, and votes for single Rep, Senator or president who is a republican is voting against themselves.  Do they need a neon sign to point that out?  The diehard republicans say, "hey the only proposals were to be _voluntary" _just don't know that is like the first shovel load in digging a grave.  Make no mistake the other shovel loads are next.


----------



## QuickSilver (Aug 25, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Any senior who is  dependent upon SS or Medicare, or both, and votes for single Rep, Senator or president who is a republican is voting against themselves.  Do they need a neon sign to point that out?  The diehard republicans say, "hey the only proposals were to be _voluntary" _just don't know that is like the first shovel load in digging a grave.  Make no mistake the other shovel loads are next.




AHHHH   the old "Voluntary" crap...   It doesn't take a  rocket scientist to figure out that if it becomes voluntary for some to enter into private investment funds and private vouchered Medicare that the traditional Social Security and Medicare will die on the vine.   Think about it... only the more affluent will sign up for that crap.. so what does that mean?  It means they will no longer be contributing to the FICA payroll deduction and funding for the less affluent will dry up..  Voluntary to begin with... then there will be no choice... It's the whole design of it Jim...    ALWAYS look for the poison pill when dealing with Republican legislation or proposals.


----------



## Glinda (Aug 25, 2015)

Jackie22 said:


> I agree, VP Biden relates well, one thing about it, Democrats are blessed with three very popular candidates, I would be happy with any of the three.



I agree.  I'll have no problem voting for Clinton, Biden or Sanders.  Time will tell which one has the best chance.  We need to "focus like a laser" and elect the strongest candidate.  It would be an extra bonus if Senator Warren would consent to run for VP.  She would then be in an even stronger position to run for President after Clinton, Biden or Sanders serves two terms!


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 25, 2015)

Bernie and Biden will both face the "age" question.  That is silly.  I am almost 7 years older than the oldest of them and I would be a GREAT president....*Hold down the applause and if you're circulating a petition to draft me, STOP, I am not running.


----------



## QuickSilver (Aug 25, 2015)

Warren isn't a spring chicken either... she is 66.. in 8 years she will be 74...


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 25, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Warren isn't a spring chicken either... she is 66.. in 8 years she will be 74...



They are all younger than me and I'm still walking and talking.


----------



## Davey Jones (Aug 25, 2015)

That's my main concern with most of these candidates, any one of  them over  70 should not be running POTUS.
This job is too demanding for a senior.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 25, 2015)

Wasn't President Reagan over seventy?


----------



## charlotta (Aug 26, 2015)

He is too late and I worry about his connections with lobbyist.  I like him, he is personalable and seems down to  earth.  I am going to vote for Bernie Sanders.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Aug 26, 2015)

Voting for Bernie reminds of the days of Ralph Nader...


----------



## QuickSilver (Aug 26, 2015)

How so?   Bernie is not running a spoiler 3rd party campaign.   How does he even compare to Nader?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Aug 26, 2015)

Just showing how hopeless Bernie's campaign is, nothing more...


----------



## QuickSilver (Aug 26, 2015)

If Bernie  wasn't a self described Democratic Socialist.. he would run away with it.  Unfortunately too many folks are ignorant of what "socialism" REALLY is and have been taught to equate it with Communism..  The fact remains.. we DO have a Democratic Socialist government now as we have many social programs.. Social Security and Medicare included.  Until people educate themselves... I agree  Bernie will not be the nominee..


----------



## Ralphy1 (Aug 26, 2015)

Nice that we agree that Bernie is a loser.  Now let's all get behind Joe and make him a winner!


----------



## QuickSilver (Aug 26, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Nice that we agree that Bernie is a loser.  Now let's all get behind Joe and make him a winner!



No.. we don't exactly agree that...  I'm thinking that those who won't vote for him because of a label are really the losers..  Sad how silly folks can be.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Aug 26, 2015)

Stop the kvetching and go with Joe...


----------



## QuickSilver (Aug 26, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Stop the kvetching and go with Joe...



I don't mind joe..  If he is the nominee... I will vote for him..   I am still uncertain who I will vote for in the primary.


----------



## Glinda (Aug 26, 2015)

May I remind you all that Joe hasn't even announced yet and he may just decide to say "thanks but no thanks."  But on a very superficial level - I have to say - Joe Biden is one very HOT looking old guy.  He could easily pass for 55.  Right, ladies?


----------



## QuickSilver (Aug 26, 2015)

Glinda said:


> May I remind you all that Joe hasn't even announced yet and he may just decide to say "thanks but no thanks."  But on a very superficial level - I have to say - Joe Biden is one very HOT looking old guy.  He could easily pass for 55.  Right, ladies?




Well, I have to admit he is better looking than Bernie..


----------



## Jackie22 (Aug 26, 2015)

Glinda said:


> May I remind you all that Joe hasn't even announced yet and he may just decide to say "thanks but no thanks."  But on a very superficial level - I have to say - Joe Biden is one very HOT looking old guy.  He could easily pass for 55.  Right, ladies?



lol...I have to agree, Glinda, for an old guy....


----------



## Lara (Aug 26, 2015)

He's too pretty for my liking. I just want to mess his hair up and hide his teeth whitener….hahaha


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 26, 2015)

He is hot, and a tattoo!


----------



## Jackie22 (Aug 26, 2015)

ahhh, Lara, you don't like Joe because he doesn't have a big puffy yellow combover.......:joke:....


----------



## QuickSilver (Aug 26, 2015)

I like him because he has an "outie"   Never knew that about joe


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 26, 2015)

Jackie, HaHaHaHaHa. Too funny. Good joke.


----------



## Lara (Aug 26, 2015)

lol jackie, I knew that was coming


----------



## Jackie22 (Aug 26, 2015)

....hugs to all, I've got to get back on the lawn mower....


----------



## QuickSilver (Aug 26, 2015)

Jackie22 said:


> ....hugs to all, I've got to get back on the lawn mower....





hmmmmm    Lawn mower....... trumps hair....  It all fits nicely.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 26, 2015)

HaHaHaHa. When did the formerly dark haired Mr. Trump suddenly become blonde?


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 26, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Nasty, very nasty.  I do believe he is a good, viable candidate, and the best that the Dems have to offer by a long shot.  Also, I am putting my money where my mouth is and donating to his campaign...


Ralphy, your money might have a tight squeeze, with your tongue planted firmly in your in your cheek!


----------



## Lon (Aug 26, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> He would be the only candidate that makes sense to me.  He has a wealth of experience, was vetted to be the the VP, and is affable.  We need to push him into the race and he seems to be leaning towards it.  Just go to Draft Biden.com and sign up like I did...



Thanks, but think I'll pass for the time being.


----------



## Lara (Aug 28, 2015)

This may be a non-issue, Ralphie. A couple of days ago, Biden said, _"__We're dealing at home with ... whether or not there is the emotional fuel at this time to run, If I were to announce to run, I have to be able to commit to all of you that I would be able to give it my whole heart and my whole soul, and right now, both are pretty well banged up."_ 

I feel for him and his family. His son wanted him to run so maybe that will give him the strength he needs. Biden has til the end of September to decide. Meanwhile, Hillary is not planning to throw in the towel.


----------



## mitchezz (Aug 29, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> It WAS heavily covered years ago when  it first happened. Keep digging.



I remember seeing that clip many, many times.


----------



## WhatInThe (Sep 2, 2015)

Biden trip to Florida keeps speculation alive.

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/09/03/us/politics/joe-biden-florida-trip.html


----------



## Shirley (Sep 2, 2015)

I am struck by how frail he looks.  Three months after my daughter died, I was barely coping with getting up in the morning and getting through the day.  I would advise him not to push himself to run. He and his family need time to finish grieving.


----------



## Lon (Sep 2, 2015)

I'll Pass thanks


----------



## WhatInThe (Sep 2, 2015)

Shirley said:


> I am struck by how frail he looks.  Three months after my daughter died, I was barely coping with getting up in the morning and getting through the day.  I would advise him not to push himself to run. He and his family need time to finish grieving.



Which is probably why he is not officially announcing his candidacy. Nor does he have to. He is in emergency stand by mode. Hillary is going to drag her out candidacy to the bitter end. It does take time to get over a passing and in some respects current events put him in the driver's seat.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 21, 2015)

Listened to most of his speech today, seems like he'd make a good president if he chose to run.  http://www.msnbc.com/msnbc-news/watch/biden--wont-be-candidate--but-wont-be-quiet-548713027950


----------



## Jackie22 (Oct 21, 2015)

I think Vice President Biden made the right choice for all, I've always liked him and wish him and his family the best.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 21, 2015)

I wish him the best too Jackie.


----------

